# One more sleep....



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Till we choose our puppy!!!

I am so excited I feel sick  Normal, yes?

This has been a long journey, just checked and I first registered here over a year ago! A combination of waiting for the right time and the right breeder means tomorrow we're finally going to see our chosen litter 

Don't suppose anyone will want to see photos?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHA yes you better be posting photos! cant wait to see the little babies! how old will they be when you go to select? you must be so excited.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Waiting for your replys to Mo"s question.... But what mix are they? Colours of parents ? Colour of pups??? That'll do until you've been, is it a long drive ??? Enjoy xxx


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

The pups are five and a half weeks old and if I tell you their Mum is an F4 merle cockapoo you might know who the breeder is 

Three apricot pups, one blue merle and one choc merle  We have a favourite but final decision and name to be decided tomorrow. 

Its a long journey - 3 hours  But definitely worth it. Still undecided about taking the kids with us or not


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Deb well, well, jel....my OH thinks they are the beautifuliest dogs he's ever seen and has his eye on next years litter... Sssshhhhh.... So fingers crossed, just hope we are lucky enough 
They are all beautiful ....if I get in my car now I might beat you there lol. So, so lucky xxx
Who have you got your eye on ... There's only me and you in this conversation so you can tell your Aunty Karen xxxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I have a favourite too xxx


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

They are just stunning, aren't they Karen? I can't believe my luck 

Photos tomorrow, I promise


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Superb, superb, superb ...... Will love to be able to watch one grow .... Anyway in my car and heading for A1 ... Now


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Anyway in my car and heading for A1 ... Now


:laugh:

Race you there! :racer:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Auntie Karen is a wonderful Auntie to all of our Poos!! lol. 
Cant wait for photos!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Have you got some pictures Deb ????


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope it goes really well, yes pictures, pictures, pictures!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope that the journey is good and the puppy choosing totally wonderful  
Look forward to seeing pics.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I am sooooo sad I've been trying to guess your favourite ..... I think I can ??? 
I'm eagerly awaiting your posts ... Have your children been with you today ??? Sooo exciting xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I guessed wrong


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

hoto:


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Karen, now I'm wondering who you thought we'd go for!?

We had a fab couple of hours with the puppies and put our deposit down. Am tired and happy tonigh  Will post photos in the morning - promise!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I was soo sad I looked back through some of your posts.....really sad ..... Really, really sad ....... And I thought it looked like you had a special place for red babies so I thought you might have chosen the beautiful blue eyed boy xx


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Aha! Very impressive detective work 

I have been very keen on the reds, and the blue eyed boy would have been our second choice - he was amazing, totally a boy. Wee chubby bottom  But he's more apricot than red - you can see the tips are dark but the hair growing through is apricot. We reckon he'll be the next one to be reserved 

So......introducing Cora


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:Oh Deb she's got your eyes :love-eyes:, what a sweet heart. Looovvveeee the name. Do you feel special ?? How are you going to wait? Do your children know ?? Lucky, lucky doggie xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ps you're eye


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Cora is stunning!

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Gorgeous pics,sooooo soooooo cute!!! xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

mandym said:


> Gorgeous pics,sooooo soooooo cute!!! xxx


Soooooo cute and you can go and cuddle them all, well done Mandy and Pyper on a super special litter..... You can see how thrilled Deb is, what a lovely feeling that must be to know Cora is going to bring so much joy you must be so proud, well done you


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome Cora


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Cora is beautiful. Can't wait to watch her grow up. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone 

The children know  My daughter especially is really excited! We love the name too  We went through loads of ideas but Cora stuck and it really does suit her 

And now we have to wait three whole weeks before we pick her up! She's going to have grown so much. Three whole weeks


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She" ll have grown more beautiful... I feel excited for you and I'm just cyber following


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Congratulations on selecting such a Beautiful pup...
We'll all enjoy watching Cora grow.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

3 whole weeks of .... puppy shopping   yippy 

Enjoy stocking up on lots of lovely toys and supplies for your new puppy ..


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely Cora. Congratulations to EVERYONE involved


----------

